# Dallas Fort Worth area bottle digging



## theonlykikki

Is there anyone that digs in DFW area?


----------



## RCO

not from there but looking at the map of the area , it looks really built up that part of texas . I can't imagine there'd be a lot of digging options in the built up area , although as you get further away from the city , there appears to be more small towns and farmland


----------



## theonlykikki

Oak Cliff which is a suburb of Dallas is the oldest part of the area. I saw someone on here that said they found the old town dump and lots of great bottles but the post is very old. I've researched to no avail to try and find the location of the dump. Any tips on how to find it. I've researched old maps, sent messages to the oak cliff conservation people, etc., etc.


----------



## CanadianBottles

From looking at Google Maps, if I was you I'd go exploring in the woods around the area where Zang Blvd crosses Cedar Creek.  There's an area of undeveloped land there that looks like prime dump area.  Remember, you generally can't build houses on top of an old dump so they're often left undeveloped and overgrown.  Old dumps can be covered over by high rises, universities, parks, rail yards, supermarkets, warehouses, and that sort of thing, but usually not houses.  And read through old newspapers if you can find any, you can often find locations of old dumps that way.  But a lot of dumps can be found just by looking at aerial maps.  I would be very surprised if there isn't a dump in the area I specified, though it could very well be too modern to dig.  Finding dumps isn't too hard, finding dumps that you can and want to dig is a whole different matter.


----------



## theonlykikki

Interesting. His thread did say a creek runs through the dump. Thanks for the info!


----------



## theonlykikki

One of the images he posted on his thread.


----------



## theonlykikki




----------



## theonlykikki

His original post:

*Old Oak Cliff Dump In Dallas*

"Hello good folks. I'm new here and to old bottles. Posting to announce that I have found the original Oak Cliffdump in southwest Dallas, Texas. It is overgrown with brush and a forest. The dump layers range from 2 to 6 feet deep and cover about 8 acres. The site is red-lined from development. In 20 minutes I can fill a 5 gallon bucket with intact general consumer products glass containers and house wares that range in date from the 1890s to about 1954. I've cleaned a few choice ones for home decor and wonder if there is value worth pursuing in that dig. Suggestions are welcome."​


----------



## CanadianBottles

Yup, I'm almost positive it's the area I highlighted then.  Though that looks like very modern stuff and not the sort of thing that I would consider digging.  Looks like 1950's-70's.


----------



## hemihampton

I think I remember that post. And now like then I thought, I'd like to see some pics of some 1890's stuff he said was in there because all I ever seen was newer 1950's stuff? LEON.


----------



## nhpharm

I know there are at least two guys digging the DFW area, at least sporadically.  Brad used to come by the forum from time to time but not sure he visits any more.


----------



## theonlykikki

Ahhh. Ok thanks!


----------



## truedigr

Sent you a pm.


----------



## truedigr

Never got a call, so went solo for a short dig.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

Found this one last weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

The smaller bottles and misc. I brought home.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

Clay & Bennington marbles, doll parts and china, cast iron train car, lids and tops.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

America's First Manicure, never found this one though damaged. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

Smallest pottery Weir jar lid I have found.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

No clue what this is, but it is undamaged and pretty neat.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## allamericandiggers

No clue what that is. Awesome finds!!


----------



## hemihampton

Some nice stuff you dug. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## nhpharm

Good finds!  Always fun to find some Texas stuff too!


----------



## truedigr

Appreciate the compliments. Is the water table still pretty high after the flooding down south? Did Everrett move back to Georgia? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm

Water table's not too bad right now.  Always hit water on the deep holes but it's bailable.  Everett is back in Georgia digging some big old holes in his old stomping grounds.


----------



## diggansearch

theonlykikki said:


>


.
The light blue one seems to be a Magnesia Philips
This staff I think is 60´ all throw.


----------



## diggansearch

truedigr said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk



I imagin a strainer with a long handle. It think it lost its handle maybe of wood or metal. Awesome staff!


----------



## truedigr

Definitely could be.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## diggansearch

truedigr said:


> The smaller bottles and misc. I brought home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Congratulation for these finds! Wonderfull!!
What is that circular thing left close to the thin bottle?
Is it a kind of stopper?
Thanks, truedigr


----------



## truedigr

That is a fruit jar lid.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

Took theonlykikki to the dump today. This was her first time digging and she had excitement in her eyes. It took about 3 hours to get to the bottom and worked her tail off all day. A fellow digger joined us and he dug in a separate hole. Let's just say she ended up with a nice collection in one day. I only took one bottle home, some marbles, a couple stoppers, 3 doll arms and a larger size stoneware Weir Jar lid. My buddy took a few bottles and some odds and ends home. We gave her all the rest. It was a chore lugging her bottles to the truck, but well worth it. Here is what I brought home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

The one bottle. A local drug store.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

I put the other tiny Weir lid found last week in next to the one found today for size comparison. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

My find of the day is this Christensen brick marble from the teens. The big banana catseye was found on the way. 99% of the marbles are either clay or Bennington. The glass ones, if you are lucky enough to find one, are Christensen or German swirls. I have found one Indian in the past, but no sulphides yet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

Here is a pic of me, having a blast.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

My digging partner, Robert. We have dug for probably close to 20 years.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## truedigr

Hopefully, she will send some pics of her finds and new collection. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## theonlykikki

Had so much fun! I can't thank you enough. I will be posting some goodies I found tomorrow after the soreness wears off!


----------



## theonlykikki

I'm new to this.  truedigr was kind enough to take me digging with him and the other Robert last Sunday. Yes, I AM HOOKED! Here are some of my finds not including bottles (they're still soaking) from my Sunday dig with the 2 Roberts. Thank you truedigr for putting up with me! I can't wait to go again! HUGE thanks to both Roberts for carrying my finds for me I promise I will never have that much to carry again when and if we go again!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## theonlykikki

I forgot to say that alot of the things I brought home were discards of the 2 Roberts!


----------



## Twins

theonlykikki said:


> Oak Cliff which is a suburb of Dallas is the oldest part of the area. I saw someone on here that said they found the old town dump and lots of great bottles but the post is very old. I've researched to no avail to try and find the location of the dump. Any tips on how to find it. I've researched old maps, sent messages to the oak cliff conservation people, etc., etc.


Hey I know where most of the digging spots or dumps in Dallas. Been digging since 1970s. My brother and I have been to all of em. Still have stuff to dig but are Dangerous.....bums and crack houses. Once had our gas tank filled with dirt in oak Cliff. We were arrested for digging at AA ARENA site at 2:00 am. Dallas county jail ain't no fun. I can tell you where some safe places to go dig in Dallas but most of em are post 1920. Lewis.


----------

